# Trifolio Shoulder Bag



## jessilou

Ok, this is one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen. It's minimal but still has intrigue with the clasp and hardware. I have a lot of "popular" designer bags and trendy bags but I LOVE that Ferragamo is more under the radar, you know? I want them to be more popular but I also love that they aren't as ubiquitous. 



			https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/women/handbags/hobos-shoulder-bags/trifolio-sh-745035?wt_ga=_&wt_kw=__&gclid=CjwKCAjws--ZBhAXEiwAv-RNL_A1z4A-_91tCceiljbNXngEBZFE6xtdPw7tBdM_kGHgw-KYzYzt-RoCr5gQAvD_BwE


----------



## lill_canele

oooo, looks nice! Despite being an open bag, it is somewhat more secure than just a magnet. I have a vintage SF wallet with the exact same clasp/closure and also in smooth leather. It's a lovely combination. 

The only thing that may be a pet peeve for me is that little bit of leather sticking out from the strap.   It would drive me crazy if it started to curl upwards.
Edit: I went in for a closer look, it does have a loop lol. I was hoping for a 2nd adjustable loop. But the tip of the strap sticks past the end. It looks like a short distance so hopefully it won't bend or curl.


----------



## shopaholicious

I like the combo of matte calf leather and antique finish on the hardware.  Look forward to more designs like this!


----------

